# Need help with AKC name



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Did the litter have a theme? Are there any hobbies or interests you would like to incorporate into the name?
Can you give us a little more info to work with?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

No litter theme that I'm aware of. Hobbies to incorporate, we fish, play pool & try to enjoy life to it's fullest. We simply love the outdoors & try to be out as much as work & the weather allows us.


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you found a name? How about Summits livin' life on high


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hobo daughter....How lucky you are! She will be soo beautiful!! Do you want the name to tie in with the registered name?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

How about Summits Living The Suite Life - there's a show called The Suite Life of Zack and Cody and there is a character on there named Maddie  Kind of like Living the High Life but with a little play on words 

Or Summits Moonlighting - wasn't Cybill Shepard's name Maddie in that show?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, I just did a little research. Apparently there was a french fashion designer named Madeleine Vionnet and she was the first to cut dresses on the bias. She could be Summit's Change of A Dress  ETA: I'm in love with this name. If we didn't already have a Madison in our family I'd be using this and naming our next puppy Maddie!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Summit's I'm Mad About You


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for the great suggestions!


----------

